# Invoice template for OpenOffice



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

For all those who are not ready for Quickbooks yet,
I found this free template for Open Office, it seems to be very basic,
but it might work.
The price is unbeatable, free.
Invoice Easy 2.1


----------



## Natasha79 (Aug 14, 2014)

If we talk about invoice templates then i think there are lots of free simple and professional looking templates out there such as Official site of Microsoft Office.com is providing a number of invoice templates as well you can find your desired invoice template word format at Dotxes - Every template is awesome and every docx is cool, Save Word Templates 


I hope these sites will help


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah freshbooks can work too for small businesses looking to just get started.


----------



## thebasheersj (Sep 8, 2014)

Hello...

I would like to say that nowadays there are no need event o install a software on your computer for this work because now you can make, download or can send a receipt or invoice directly from your browser...


From last week I was also in search of invoice templates and I found someone who shared about ten resources where we can edit the pre-made templates to make it our own. I found few great in that list. This is the website where the list of receipt maker is listed.


----------

